
Facebook User Who Uploaded Pirated ‘Deadpool’ Copy Sentenced to 3 Weeks Prison - neverminder
https://torrentfreak.com/facebook-user-who-uploaded-pirated-deadpool-copy-sentenced-to-3-weeks-prison-181005/
======
bubblethink
This is quite astonishing. He wasn't the guy who ripped the movie. He just
shared it on fb. It was likely shared everywhere else to begin with, but he
was the only one they could get because he put his real name on fb. So what's
the lesson here ? Don't put your name on shit. It may seem obvious, but it is
not so difficult to fall into this.

------
CitizenTekk
I agree, he doesn't have to be jailed or something, it might have an effect on
him and even to his life. He'll be consider convicted/felon rather than a
violator. Fine would be enough but having him locked up even 3 weeks in prison
will have an impact on his life. Much has been said, we don't even know if
that man is aware of such crime just like that, maybe he just want to share it
to others that haven't seen it with a good intention.

------
bdcravens
For the law as written, sounds like a very fair sentence for the guilty.

~~~
uncoder0
Yeah... I don't agree that prison time is appropriate but, I do suppose the
sentence was not too excessive. I suppose for most people a couple weeks in
the clink is better than the 1,000,000+ fines we were seeing for copyright
infringement in the 90's. Although since this is criminal I guess he could
still have civil liability.

~~~
bashallah
Spend a day in jail and then think about 3 weeks and whether it’s “fair”.

~~~
ArchTypical
It's not that bad. 3 weeks means you're going to county jail (in California).
3 weeks in county is great. They feed you a bunch (5 times a day), you aren't
there long enough that you are compelled to get a jail-time-job, and the
weather is fair. There's a TV, books, paper, pens, cards, etc.

~~~
malcolmgreaves
Jail: where you'll loose your current job and be destined for minimum wage for
the rest of your life!

~~~
bdcravens
I know someone who served 15 years for murder and he makes $40k a year in one
job, and is an investor in a sports bar.

~~~
coaxial
The plural of anecdote isn't data.

~~~
bdcravens
Indeed. Of course, neither was the comment I was replying to.

------
kyriakos
is the amount of effort and money spent on the case worth the 3 week
punishment he received? my point is they could have better avoided the whole
trial and given him a deal to do community work etc instead of sending him to
prison for 3 weeks for something which even though "a crime" is not exactly
rape..

~~~
jVinc
Your opinion of this would change if it was a case against someone who broke
into your home and stole all your laptop/phone/tv etc. "Not exactly rape"
either, and really not that much total damage but still the reason they
procedure the case instead of just letting the criminals off easy is that it
sets an example for the general public to avoid that sort of criminal
behavior.

